# Against All Odds: the defence of Shal'tier



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

==============================================
()()()()()()()()()()()()()For The Greater Good()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
==============================================​The date is 823216.M41 and there is only war. 

Two days ago the Astropaths near the tau empire's borders warned of a great darkness returning from the deep. With this information the Ultramarines bolstered their defenses in the region, for the description the Astropaths gave was far too similar to that of a impending Tyranid invasion force, but one thing struck the chapter master of the Ultramarines as odd, the Astropaths noted it as a returning darkness, and other subtle differences from the normal report gave rise to concern in the chapter master. 

Tthe Tau were not so lucky to have forewarning about the incoming hive fleet that was returning to the field of battle, and were soon caught off guard. One moment the tau were living peacefully on the planet of Shal'tier, a third sphere expansion world, the next they were being ripped from their blissful slumber by flesh hooks and serrated talons. Hive fleet Ouroboros had returned with a vengeance and hunger not known before in the tyranid swarms. 

The hive fleet invaded from below, not bothering to deal with traveling through the spiral arms of the milky way, instead ripping it's way upwards to penetrate behind the fortifications of it's prey. The last time Ouroboros was around, it emerged at the eye of terror in M36 far beyond the normal reaches of a tyranid fleet. Now however it seemed it was back...

The Tau struggled to make a impromptu defense of their world, but the Tyranids were relentless in their comings, and their assault on the world did not falter. 

The Tau have barely held out for five days with minimal resources and are teetering on the brink of obliteration.

Nnow it is a fight for survival, a fight Against All Odds in the defense of Shal'tier, a docile planet not known for it's military might. This former Imperial paradise world however was as rich in precious materials, as it was in it's lush beauty making it vital that the Tau hold onto this particular planet.

All hope is not lost however, word has reached a small group of Tau hiding in one of the mines of the planet that reinforcements are on their way. They only have to hold out for three more days. problem is, three more days and the Tau would have lost too much ground to retake the world. So not only is it a fight for survival to last those three days, it's also a fight to take back the planet's vital points. 

Your Ethereal is dead, your Shas O devoured before your very eyes. However the greater good demands you fight on! It demands that you retake your planet!

==============================================
()()()()()()()()()()()()()For The Greater Good()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
==============================================​Rules:
All standard RP rules apply, this means no god modding, no power playing, all that jazz.

Quality over Quantity people. If you're going to post, make it good. Don't ever do a 1 liner. Don't ever want to see that. I see it, I'm killing your character no further warning given. And it wont be a nice death, a ripper will fly out of the sky and eat your heart. yes, rippers can fly if they have wings. So post a minimum of 2 paragraphs. I'm not talking three sentence crap here, I'm talking good size paragraphs. We're not in grade school here, not going to hold your hand. 

No awkward auxiliary units: I know some of you like Eldar, i know some of you like Orks. i know a lot of you bastards absolutely love Space Marines it's like you go to sleep with a body sized pillow of one that looks like the chapter master of your favorite chapter. But for the love of all that is 40k no strange aux units ok? I don't recall Eldar or Space Marines leaving their groups to join the greater good. I don't recall the Orks being helpful either. And for the record, no Necron, Dark Eldar, Squats, or Chaos Forces. 

I'm looking for four people minimum for this RP. And it's first come first serve provided the profile is good. as for max amount of people I'll take, no clue honestly. Little afraid of being overwhelmed but i think it will be alright. 

==============================================
()()()()()()()()()()()()()For The Greater Good()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
==============================================​
Username:
Name:
Age:
Sex:
Race: Tau, Kroot, Vespid, Gue'la
Rank:
Roll: Fire warrior, Pathfinder, Carnivore, Gue'vesa auxiliary, Stingwing, Stealth suit, Battlesuit pilot
Wargear: for battlesuit pilots, list your PDW as well as your battlesuit. although please keep in mind, no commander suits like the XV22.
Biography: you're all natives to the planet so to speak. you all come from Shal'Tier. have fun with it.
Color Pattern: i fully expect someone to pick shark just to paint teeth on their battle suit.
==============================================
()()()()()()()()()()()()()For The Greater Good()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
==============================================​Available spots: first come first serve. more will be provided once these are filled.
the names will be replaced with yours once you take them.

Kroot: Chuck
Kroot: Noris
Vespid: Wings
Vespid: Hummer
Gue'vesa: bob
Tau firewarrior: Shas'la jim
Tau firewarrior: Shas'la tod
Tau Pathfinder: shas'la stephin
Stealth suit: Shas'ui spookums
Battlesuit: Shas'ui Hiroshima
Battlesuit: Shas'ui Nagasaki

==============================================
()()()()()()()()()()()()()For The Greater Good()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
==============================================​Shal'tier info:
Shal'tier units use animal print for their coloration unlike other Tau who use no real patterns. This means their forces paint their armor with many designs raging from tiger stripes, zebra stripes, to the spots of a tree frog. 
(this helps personalize your own tau)

Shal'tier was once a imperial paradise world and it's lush environment is still home to over a dozen private resorts and vacation homes as well as stunning vistas and landscapes. It's climate ranges from all types, but each has a beauty all of it's own. This beauty however has been turned to horror as the Tyranid invasion of the planet leaves it scarred and somewhat mutated.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Username:Aboytervigon (isn't it obvious?)
Name:K'lackrack
Age:4(I'm a vespid so that's quite old)
Sex:Male (or vespid version)
Race: Vespid
Rank:Vespid Commander
Roll: Stingwing Commander 
Wargear: Neutron rifle, Translator helmet,Diamond hard claws,wings,Burst cannon arm(please?) 
Biography: K'lackrack is a rare beed of Vespid pure black from head to toe, the Vespid council decided this was a bad omen and extradited K'lackrack too shal'tier, On this strange planet K'lackrack learned quick of all of its quicks; and expert tracker K'lackrack proved himself worthy to join the ranks of the elite stingwings on his first hunting trip were he shot a shal'tier wolf through the eye from a distance of 200 meters....Blindfolded ...... Though K'lackracks real strength is ranged combat, he is no slouch in close combat neither, his Diamond hard claws can cut through Ceramite in one swipe and wings allow for high maneuverability in close combat. K'lackrack has escaped death twice and is scared from both events his first accident happend when was a hatchling, a Chemical spill occured on his home hive of dipsev'evol'I and his left hand was bleached white and has never healed. During a great battle against the merciless Dark eldar raiders, K'lackrack was captured and before he was taking back to the dark city; the evil sadist's couldn't resist torturing him, they cut his arm off Inch by Inch for 9 hours straight and not once did he scream not as they rubbed salt into the wound did K'lackrack falter and as the Raiders got no reaction from him they decided to end it there, if not for the quick reactions of his stingwing squad k'lackrack would not be here to day.K'lackracks arm was replaced with a mechanical arm fit for military service it has a built into grenade launcher and burst cannon though lately the coolant system has been malfunctioning, all in all K'lackrack is ready to take on any challange and will never falter no matter what he has to endure. 
Colour pattern: K'lackrack is pure black apart from his left hand which has been left bleached white from an accident as a hatchling.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Username: Angel Encarmine
Name: Shas'la Karais Mont'yr
Age: 29
Sex: Male
Race: Tau
Rank: Veteran
Roll: Pathfinder
Wargear: Rail rifle, pulse pistol, Standard Pathfinder armor, 2 photon grenades, 

Biography: Medium size for a Tau, Karais is a quiet warrior, whom only speaks when he truly believes what he has to say is worth hearing. His knowledge of Shal'tair is second to none, as he spent most of his life wandering the forests and learning about his planet. Being a native to Shal'tier, Karais knows and loves his planet very well. His father being a pathfinder, Karais was raised as such never wanting anything than to become a pathfinder more in his life. Raised along the outskirts of one of the major cities of Shal'tier, Karais never interacted with many of the other races, spending most of his time learning the ways of his planet. Preferring to remain alone, he had trouble maintaining friendships with the local tau children, and as such grew up mostly alone, learning much from his father when he would return from faraway battles. When he was 10, out wandering in the forest alone he was set upon and nearly killed by a pack of kroot. Barely escaping with his life, he holds a small grudge with the kroot, and has not gotten along with them very well since. With great pride he joined the Military when he became of age, and has been in it ever since. His first trial by fire was a in battle with the imperium, and barely surviving ( having taken a bolt to the stomach) he was proudly given the rank of veteran.

Returning home, he hoped to enjoy a brief stay at his home planet, until the tyranids attacked. During the attack, he barely escaped with his life from several battles with them. In the last battle he found himself fighting alongside his own father, being tasked with holding a position to give time for his fellow Tau to escape. As a carnifax burst into their position, his father sacrificed himself with several photon grenades, killing the carnifax and giving karais a chance to escape. Finding himself hiding out with the rest of the warriors, he wants nothing more than to bring death to the evil creatures that killed his father and are destroying his home planet. 

Color Pattern: His armor is painted in a camouflage pattern of dark greens, black and browns, forming a tiger striped pattern but also helping him to blend in with the trees and jungles of Shal'tier


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i expect a lot more from a profile aboytervigon . your biography tells me little more than what i can fit on a sticky note. i want detail, i want to actually care about the character, i want to know what makes them tick. all i get there is a sense that a bug splatted against my window. give the profile some flavor.

edit: derp angel you posted right when i was>.> still, little more detail would be nice from you. i know you're good for it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

There, how bout now?


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

first post was a little hasty, i edited in some flavor there, let me know what you think Omen.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the burst cannon arm, that's a no. remember that's technically a heavy weapon akin to a heavy bolter, stubber, or anything else along those lines. while normally i am not opposed to a bionic arm with weapon upgrades, i don't know enough (to my dismay) about tau bionics. i remember reading that they're still in their experimental stages and that they only used them on humans due to the humans begging them so that progress could be made. think i remember in table top if you roll a 9 the thing shorts out for three or so turns. but that's just off the top of my head and possibly isn't all that accurate. 

angel i half expected you to grab the rail rifle.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

My question is how can your Vespid use his rifle and have this Burst Cannon arm? Without a second arm to hold the rifle steady his shots would quickly become inaccurate in a fight. And second wouldn't he have supporting the Burst Cannon as he fired. It is after all a Suit/Vehicle weapon which to me implies that it's a rather heavy weapon to fire without a Suit of some kind to support it. I suppose a Vespid could use it properly if he braced himself before firing and had a handle for his other hand to support it. And I highly doubt that he could fire in flight.


----------



## Kingfield (Jul 25, 2011)

@DasOmen Im interested in joining this but im afraid my knowledge of the Tau is very basic, I could give myself a crash course using Lexicanum and once im done ill send you a PM of my CS. its all up to you though.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

no worries. i'm waiting


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

oh damn i totally forgot about the rail rifle :biggrin: will switch it to that if there is no problem...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

actualy didn't expect you not to take a look at the lex for the wargear options.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I know a lil bit about the T'au but I was in a hurry when i threw that char on so i only looked at pathfinders not the armory, must of skimmed over the rail rifle lol


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Right, Can my guy still have a robotic arm even if it has no weapons.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember your last Tau thread DasOmen, that was pretty good but it didin't last very long which was suprising.


Username: Karak the Unfaithful (Look left)

Character name: Malvik

Age: 5

Sex: Male

Race: Vespid

Roll: Stingwing

Wargear: Neuron blaster, Vespid claws, Vespid wings, Vespid chest armour, Combat knife

Biography: Malvik is a somewhat old Vespid that has lived on Shal'tier and only ever left the planet to fight in the armies of the fire caste. His parents migrated from their homeworld of Vespid to Shal'tier as colonists before he was born. Both of them also fought within the ranks of the fire caste, they rasied him and taught him how to stalk and hunt his prey. Within a few years it was obvious Malvik was a natural born hunter. Roughly 6 years his Father was killed in action and his mother was getting too old to fight anymore.

During the end of the second phase exspansion Malvik was pinned down by a squad of ultramarines, in the small crater their was also several kroot and a couple of tau. The shas'la's moral quickly dropped and they made a bid for escape. The gue'la, believing they had claimed the upper hand made an attempt to charge the tau with chainswords. But, suddenly out of no where Malvik and his companions appeared and a bloodly brawl began. Malvik came face-to-face with a gue'la sergeant. His was tall and scarred, obviously a veteran. The sergeant let out a horrific warcry and his squad redoubled their efforts. Malvik went straight at him and the two became locked in combat, But the veteran twisted himself and the horrid chainsword cut itself through Malvik's flesh. The Vespid warrior fell back, a huge, bloodly gash has appeared in his face and chest. The sergeant stood ready to finish him off. The blood was all over the place and he though his time was coming to an end, so in a last ditch attempt he picked up the knife of a falled kroot and used the last of his strength to hurl it at the head of the sergeant. The knife pierced the skin and flesh of his brain, the sergeant let out a cry of anger and fell dead on the floor. Should have worn a helmet.

Malvik stlumped to the floor, the last thing he saw was the marine squad revealing in shock of their dead leader and then calling a retreat. He woke up, hours later, away from the battlefield where his wounds were beeing treated by battlefield medics. The survivors of his group were also their, beening patched up for their own injuries. It was only a small victory, mostly likely it would be forgotten on the battlefield and remebered only by those who were their. But to him it felt like he had done something heroic beyond imgaining. One of the kroot came to him and gave him the knife that struck down the sergeant, Malvik has kept it with him since that day forward.

A long thick scar runs down his face a chest, a momento of the event. Unfortunately, not long after Malvik's heroism his mother died. When the Tyranid attack came Malvik had been moved to a planetery defense cadre and one of the first to face the tyranid threat. the story it seems, goes from their.

Colour scheme: His skin is the colour of a grey raincloud but his armour is camoflauge of the deep forests in Shal'tier


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If you're thinking of Battles in the East then you're wrong Karak, that wasn't Dasomen it was someone else. Anyway, considering 4 years is old for a Vespid I don't think that they would live to 41.

Username: Santaire (I don't know why I have to write this because it is pretty obvious on the left)

Name: Shas'ui Shal'tier Kunas Ka

Age: 27

Gender: Male

Race: Tau

Rank: Shas'ui

Roll: Battle suit pilot

Wargear:
XV8 'Crisis' battlesuit
2 Plasma rifles
Missile pod

Biography: A true tau with a firm belief in the greater good, Kunas was raised to serve without question and to accept the wishes of the Ethereals no matter how outlandish they seem. This has led to several unfortunate incidences where Kunas held a fortification despite explicit orders to fall back to a safe position. He does this because of the way he was raised. Despite his firm belief in the greater good he is extremely violent to outside races, viewing even members of those races who have accepted the greater good with suspicion and sometimes downright hostility. This is due to an incident when Kunas was still a fire warrior where a group of humans claimed to have accepted the greater good before turning on the tau and blasting a hole in their defences to allow the rest of the humans to attack. They also killed Kunas' best friend. After this incident Kunas has developed an intense hatred of humanity and only the wisdom of his fellow tau prevent violence erupting between Kunas and the Guevesa gathered on his home planet.

After this disastrous campaign Kunas was soon on the march again, fighting in a battle against the orks. On this day he took a horrible scar down his face from an ork cleaver before he shot the ork in the chin with his pulse rifle. Sheer anger and determination kept him conscious for the duration of the battle and he only allowed unconciousness to claim him after every ork was either dead, dying or had fled. After this he was elevated to the rank of Shas'ui and given his first battlesuit. After this he fought in the final purge that saw the orks wiped off the face of the planet. Kunas' next campaign saw him fighting against a necron force that had landed on a tau held world with the intent of annihilating every living thing.

Due to the resilience of the necron metal Kunas and his squad were outfitted with plasma rifles before being sent on missions to take out command nodes and force the necrons into a full scale retreat. They gained sucess after sucess and the necrons were driven back to their landing zone. This was were Kunas' team leader made his last mistake. He ordered an ambitious attack into the heart of the enemy force to take out the necron lord that commanded them. It was a plan that might as well have condemned them all. They jumped into the necron force and were immediately surrounded by hundreds of immortals and 2 score pariahs. The team was almost wiped out but despite everything Kunas managed a lucky shot that smashed through the chest of an immortal before flashing on to strike the necron lord's head, vaporising it. With the lord's death the necrons began to retreat, teleporting up to their ship. However the pariahs retained their minds and advanced on the remainder of Kunas' team. Then the rest of the tau arrived and the pariahs were gunned down. Kunas then returned to his home to find it inhabited by humans as well as tau.

Now that war has broken out Kunas is even more strained and should a human even try to approach him while carrying a weapon then he will open fire on them and considering the fire power he carries the result would not be pretty. Due to the death of the Ethereal and Shas'O only the soothing words of his fellow tau are preventing Kunas annihilating every human in the cave with them, should he lose his temper he may very well attempt this...

Colour pattern: His Battlesuit is painted with night camouflage, a result of his latest off world campaign.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I could have sworn it was DasOmen...but as for the Vespid thing, I don't know an awful lot about vespid age.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Santaire why does he hate humans? is it a blind hate? if so how does he cope with the humans who have joined the greater good?

karak, i'm no expert on vespid lifespans, though if they are saying 4 years is old, may want to tone down your age some. i wish we could have more intell on this bit though. as for shal'tier's coloration, each individual trooper selects their coloration based on animal life. 

as for bionics. it appears they're a gue'vesa only thing as they are highly experimental. finding the rules and lore for it is extremely difficult as well. while normally i dont have a problem with bionics, and i'm not doing this because it's you, i cant in good faith allow tau bionics without the fluff to back it up. irony yes, we're using a planet that isn't named in fluff but still. 

if the others decide to allow it, that is their call, and they can support you in this. it will be their task and yours however to persuade me though. not with simple words and flashy colors. that works all fine and good. but i mean with custom lore all your own explaining the advanced yet experimental nature of the bionics.

everyone seems to be doing fine save for a few questions i have, but that's par for the course with me.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Then just remove bionics from my vespid then.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Kunas hates humans because a group pretended to have accepted the greater good and then betrayed the Tau allowing their army to kill hundreds of Tau and Kunas' best friend

He only copes because Tau prevent him from massacring every human he sees.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Quick question DasOmen: what are we doing about languages? I assume the kroot and tau will speak the same language but will they only be able to understand Vespids with a communication helm.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

language will be common for the most part. if the vespid has the helm, you can understand him as it translates his speach. if he doesnt, well not so much.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

CURSE YOU DASOMEN!!!! I have been waiting since I joined the forums for a Tau RP and you post this epic the moment I pledge that I shall not join any new ones with the coming school year (suitable weeping of the coming heresy), but mark my words I shall follow this and if your willing to accept players mid-game I'll probably be one of the first in the line


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'll judge the current profiles on this sunday. so, if you have anything you want to change, or add, or make sure of, please get those ones done by then if you can, that's when i'll put up this first batch of proper names. now we still need the rest of these slots filled, so if you know someone , pester em will ya?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

can my Character's Neutron blaster have an inbuilt markerlight?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

for refrence a marklight is just sort of a high tech laser sight/pointer that displays targeting data from what i can understand. like a range finder and what not. so i see no reason for your weapon not to be able to equip one, just remember that the weapon you're using is a short to medium range weapon and marklights are optomised for long range cordinated assaults. see example pulse rifle, plasma rifle, missile pods, burst cannons. ect


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

In the lexicanum, it says that pathfinders use markerlights to basically laze targets so that artillery can fire on them from a longer distance.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Basicly thats what they are, I just thought it would be helpful for my team.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Seems to me there is a lack of Kroot. So ill have a shot at one.

*Username:* Anilar
*Name:* Aruk
*Age:* 14 (Lexicanum says that Kroot reach adulthood at age 12)
*Sex:* Male
*Race:* Kroot
*Rank:* Not a shaper, not sure if Kroot have other distinctions.
*Roll:* Carnivore
*Wargear:* Kroot Rifle, Combat knife, a couple of frag grenades and a rather potent poisonous spit.
*Biography:* Aruk is a native to Shal'tier, being a part of a nomad community wandering one of the large jungles of Shal'tier. One of the most dangerous places on Shal'tier, parts of the jungle being just as deadly as any deathworld. So from a early age his parents have raised Aruk to be a survivor, teaching him how to track, hunt, fight and maintain his equipment. The group only making contact with Tau or Kroot settlements, when they needed supplies they couldn't get from the jungle or there was kroot rifles that needed to be repaired or replaced. And from time to time, if a larger Orc tribe was being spotted, for reinforcements to hunt them down. Those pesky Orcs seems to be everywhere.
The shaper of Aruk's Kindred decided that the most preferable traits to survive this jungle was speed, climbing abilities and gain immunities to the poisons of the jungle. So the group hunted and ate the flesh of wolf like creatures, which had extreme endurance when it came to running, being able to run at speed for days. Giving Aruk great endurance and speed. The group hunted cat like creatures that hunted in the canopies of the forest. Giving the group curved retracktable claws, giving them the ability to climb trees and other soft surfaces quickly. Immunities and resistances to the poisons of the jungle, the shaper started out with some of the less poisonous plants and animal life there was, slowly building up to the most poisonous animal in the jungle. That being a bright blue toad. The eating of this toad have had the added effect of giving the group the ability to spit poison. Which they also use to coat there weapons in before battles. 
A few weeks ago, the Kroot was contacted by a ethereal asking for there help. A menance was approaching, a menance that would take all life was about to invade the planet. Many if Aruk's kindred joined the Ethereal and was transported to another part of the planet, which was Aruks first meeting with the large transport vechiles of the Tau. A strange place, flat rolling hills, green plains, large cities and mountains without much vegetation. When the Tyranids landed Aruk and his kindred was in the thick of the fighting, his speed often the only thing that kept him alive. The poison that was so effective in the jungle, only working on some of the smaller tyranid creatures, thou some of the larger creatures are still affected for a little while.
Aruk is now hiding in a system of mines, with other suvivors not sure what have happened to the rest of his friends or to those still home in the jungle.
*Color Pattern:* Light blue skin, the blue toad having a severe colouring effect of Aruk and his kindred skin. So they are not as a adept at hiding than many other kroot kindred.

Got the spit poison thing from the Lexicanum.
/Edit added Carnivore to roll


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i belive the kroot distinctions are carnivore hound master, krootox rider (kroot version of rough riders if there ever was one), knarlack taimer, there was one other but it's slipping my memory at the moment. also, everyone before this most recent profile is approved. your names will be added to the list once i get off of work.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems Lexicanum distinguish them into Kindred, some older thing with Kroot mercenaries it seems. Where they have things like headhunters, who are those that eat poisonous stuff. Just that I but another meaning into headhunter than a group of kroot hunting poisonous stuff. Vultures that have a limited flight/float ability.
Carnivore seems just to be a general term for your everyday basic kroot that have a varied diet. But guess that is what ill be, since to most I guess ill just look like a blue kroot.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

So what are we the only ones interested in a Tau RP?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

hmmm..... I am interested, possibly. I have quite a few RPs going at the moment, but I will read through the front post a few more times and I will let you know. As far as I can tell there is still a battle suit pilot spot available yes?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Name:Shas'vre Ne'larim Fa'Shael

Age: 32

Sex: Male

Race: Tau

Rank: Team Leader

Roll: Battlesuit Pilot

Wargear: XV8 Battlesuit, Lefthand Burst Cannon, Righthand Pulse Rifle, Shoulder mounted missile pod, and Hard-wired Drone Controller. Accompanied by a shield drone, and two gun drones. 

Appearance: Ne'larim is tall for a Tau, coming in at around 5'9", and is lithe and graceful. He bears a bonding tattoo on his right shoulder, an intricate interweaving design that captivates the eye that he received 6 years ago when he was promoted to Shas'vre. His hair is a vibrant shade of red that is typical for his race and he wears it in a long tail that is bound in a series of golden rings, spaced approximately 1" appart, down the length of his hair that would reach to mid-thigh should he let it down all the way. Ne'larim is missing the frist half of his second, and the entirety of his last finger on his left hand. They were taken in a fight against a Trelark, one of the large breeds of lizards that inhabit the jungles of Shal'tier, when he was a young boy. Ne'Larim's battlesuit is painted in a variety of green tones, and the pattern looks similar to the light reflecting off the skin of a Mako Shark. (see picture for visual)

Biography: Ne'Larim was born into a powerful Fire Caste family in one of the main cities on Shal'tier, his father a Shas'o in an interceptor Cadre and celebrated war hero. From and early age Ne'Larim was marked for a promising military career. That being said in the early years of his life Ne'larim showed a rebellious nature that often put him at odds with his famous father. Sneaking off for days at a time in to the dense jungles and forests that are so prevelant on the garden world, borrowed pulse rifle in hand. He found a severe sense of joy in the hunt. He would stalk the beasts of the jungles for days before making his kill. The consumate tracker, there were few beasts that could escape him. 

when he was 9 years old, his world was rocked when his father died in an engagement against the Dark Eldar. Until this point he had never known how much his father had meant to him, and in turn how much the Military had shaped his life. Setting aside his rebellious childhood, he entered into Saal training. 

During his training Ne'Larim proved to be an excellent marksman and quickly found himself passed into the ranks of the Fire Warriors. During his time as a Shas'la Ne'Larim found himself in engagements with the Orks, the Tyranids, both variants of the Eldar, and even agains the forces of the Imperium of man. In all he was found to be a stalwart warrior, calm and collected behind the trigger of his pulse rifle. 

After six years of war, Ne'Larim took the Trial by Fire and after successful completion of that ritual was advanced to Shas'ui of a Fire Warrior team. As a team leader Ne'Larim was found to be competant, dedicated, and effective. Though some of his methods were found to be a bit unorthodox, his successes on the fields of battle spoke for themselves. His squad was always to be found in the thickest of fighting, disciplined volleys of firepower cutting down enemies in the name of the Greater Good. 

It was not long after a highly successful compaign against the orks, that Ne'Larim was promoted to the position of Battlesuit pilot. In that capacity Ne'Larim has found a place that he can bring his marksman's abilities, unconventional tactics, and overwhelming firepower to bear to his full potential. 

3 years before the present troubles with Hive Fleet Ouroboros, Ne'Larim finally achieved what he had been desiring since being granted the suit.... A team of his own. His companions, though now dead, found him to be an inspiring leader, excellent tactician, and oddly a great friend. Over the course of the last three years Ne'Larim found that he had complete trust in them and often his team was selected for fire missions of the utmost importance. Their tight bond, effortless coordination, and superb abilities the surgical tool high command would wield with great effectiveness. Though those days are now behind him. 

Ne'Larim finds himself filled with bitterness and rage at the death of his team. In his anger and grief, his old habits have begun to resurface and the rebelious, reckless nature of his youth has started to creep back into his personality. He has no problems now undertaking tasks that most would seem suicidal, guns blazing he throws himself into the ebb and flow of battle without fear, knowing that his life, should they survive the current tyranid threat, will never be the same.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this RP still going? I hope it is,


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just need the people


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What did you think of my character Omen? Do I need to change or add anything?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

read over it once more midge. make sure you arent forgetting anything like paint job and the like. once you have your own seal of aproval and you're happy with everything, i have every confidence that you will be good to go. and remember, animal print paint jobs is what these guys use.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ah Righto.... I knew I was forgetting something. I will give it a read through, make some edits, and get it squared away tonight.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Made the edits to Fa'Shael a couple of days ago Omen, he alright now?

Where do we stand on this RP?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'll start this on sunday


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet! Looking forward to it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Me too, I thought you forgot about it.


----------

